# sorry yes another whats my morph lol



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

so this little one hatched nearly 3 weeks ago now, dad is phantom and mum creamsicle ..... when first came out he/she looked tremper albino tho she seemed to have bright red eyes (which to my knowledge trempers dont tend to have ... though correct me if i'm wrong) 
here's a pic when she hatched 








anyway she seems to be getting more bright/orange now than i would have expected for a tremper ...... the pic isnt great as is off my iphone and the flash has made her seem a lil brighter orange than she usually appears (but not massively so) 








so my question is what do you guys think? is he/she just gonna be like a tangerine tremper or is hypo albino/sunglow a possibility (though dont see any carrot tail as yet) or something else??? and is it a time will tell type job?
ta David


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks to me like a red eyed sunglow! very nice!, parents het for anything do you know? raptor perhaps.


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

no hets that i knew of to start with but as it seems we've had two hatchling with tremper i'm guessing mum must have been hiding atleast a het tremper so maybe there's more hidden hets in there too ...


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks like an enigma to me?? I didn't know you could get red eyed sunglows. Shes very pretty.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

nuttybabez said:


> Looks like an enigma to me?? I didn't know you could get red eyed sunglows. Shes very pretty.


 
You think Enigma do you Sarah?, I thought she looked very Dreamsicle ish in the first pic Ive got to admit!, but in the second I thought she looked more sunglow!, looking again you can definately see the creamsicle in her! thats where the sunglow is in her makeup , hidden hets in mum and dad I should think!, probably Eclipse/Raptor.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

tonkaz0 said:


> You think Enigma do you Sarah?, I thought she looked very Dreamsicle ish in the first pic Ive got to admit!, but in the second I thought she looked more sunglow!, looking again you can definately see the creamsicle in her! thats where the sunglow is in her makeup , hidden hets in mum and dad I should think!, probably Eclipse/Raptor.


 
Strike that I said Sunglow in her makeup I meant super hypo! but for some reason Sunglow came out!, probably because she reminded me of one at first, mind you it was 3.30am this morning,

heres some pics of JMG creamsicles! I think some of them look very similar to yours and some do look Enigma like as well,

JMG Reptile - Cremesicles Breeding Project .


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Could be a cremesicle but theres no mention of the red eyes on that link?? I don't know enough to comment any more so I will wait for someone who knows more about cremesicles/dreamsicles to come along now lol.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

nuttybabez said:


> Could be a cremesicle but theres no mention of the red eyes on that link??
> 
> 
> No I only thought she looked Dreamsicle as a hatchling not as she grew, the link was soley for the colour and body really, I just think the eyes are an added bonus from some hidden hets along the way,
> I donk think anyone will be able to definately morph her unless they knew all the gene history, but know doubt some one will!.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

It looks Talbino Enigma:hmm:, Talbino eyes can be bright when hatchlings. Can you post a picture of the parents.


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks for the replies guys .... interesting that talbino enigma got mentioned as although i said mum is creamsicle i did also pair dad with a hypo enigma who has produced eggs .... all of the eggs i know are from her were duds but i did confuse some of the eggs in a rookie error so it is possible that dad is phantom and mum hypo enigma i suppose (again had no idea she was het for tremper let alone anything else). anyway so guess that throws the whole debate out in a new direction again lol 

gazz here's the pics of dad and both the females that could be mum now (sorry they arent great photo's but taken on iphone so i guess i cant expect miracles lol) 
Male Phantom








Female Creamsicle(she doesnt look like the pics in the JMG link really but although the photo doesnt show it too well she does have different areas of differing shades over her body)








Female Hypo Enigma


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah that might explain why she looks like a tremper enigma then!! Yay, I thought she looked enigma!


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

any one else got an opinion lol???


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

all opinions appreciated!


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

got some more pics from yesterday ... i'm thinkin def enigma now as seen a couple of "circles" over the past few days (unfortunatley, though i understand theres always a chance this will go with age from what i'm told) which would seem to suggest enigma even more .... also bands starting to break up a bit ..... 







]
managed to get an eye photo as well, doesnt seem as red now as when he/she was born 








still doesnt look quite like the other tremper hatchling i've hatched though, here's some pics of the other hatchling and his/her eye too


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

just realised how the last bit read lol when i say still doesnt look like the other tremper i've hatched i mean the eye doesnt look quite the same as the other trempers eye


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

That eye certainly suggests enigma - pity there's also signs of enigma issues there...

Nice little leos but may be worth keeping an eye on the enigma in case of probs..


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks mark and yep will def be keeping an eye on the little one for more signs of enigma syndrome, did you spot the pics of the possible mums??? if this one is def an enigma that means that mum must have been your old sugar (hypo enigma) i put her to my phantom male tho unfortunately i didnt mark the eggs as to which female each came from. all the eggs i know were hers have unfortunatley been no good this year so far .......... also did you know she was het for tremper (if baby is hers then she must be obviously)....


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

Here's some more pics of the little enigma .... now 2 months old and although growing slightly slower than the other hatchlings he/she is eating quite well and (touch wood) havent seen any further circling episodes, although there was a quite spectacular paddy last night when i went into her rub to feed her lol ..... 
as you can see from the pic she is no where near as bright or orange now and seems to be getting some lovely pale markings


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Shes very pretty! Are you keeping her?


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks nutty i love his/her new pale markings too, keep calling it her as most of my geckos are female but this one was actually incubated for mixed so could be either lol. 
Anyway i'm not really sure about keeping him/her after i saw the circling for a few days i had decided to keep and see how he/she went as obv cant be bred from so thought i'd keep and just watch how the markings continue to change but at the moment i'm short on space and with so many plans for next years breedings swirling round my head i'd probably be happy to sell this little one as long as i knew he/she was going to a great home ........ which i know you'd offer incidentally if you were asking because you were interested lol ........... also he/she would have to go with the proviso that i'd get regular pics to see how he/she develops haha


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Enigmas tend to circle when stressed so now shes settled shes ok but if she was moved she would probably circle for a couple of weeks then be ok once she had settled in. I was just being nosey ;-) She looks like a super hypo albino enigma aswell cos she has no spots at all but I might be wrong on that?


----------

